# The word for busy



## karim37

Hi,
What is the difference between zaneprázdněný and zaměstnaný
I looking for the word busy, as in "I can't help you right now, I'm busy".


----------



## K.u.r.t

karim37 said:


> Hi,
> What is the difference between zaneprázdněný and zaměstnaný
> I looking for the word busy, as in "I can't help you right now, I'm busy".


In this situation you could say for example:
Momentálně Vám nemohu pomoci, mám spoustu práce.

"Zaměstnaný" can be translated as employed.
"Zaměstnaný problémem" roughly means "busy solving a problem".

"Zaneprázdněný" is similar, but it emphasizes that one hasn't got time (since he/she is has so much work to do).


----------



## karim37

K.u.r.t said:


> In this situation you could say for example:
> Momentálně Vám nemohu pomoci, mám spoustu práce.
> 
> "Zaměstnaný" can be translated as employed.
> "Zaměstnaný problémem" roughly means "busy solving a problem".
> 
> "Zaneprázdněný" is similar, but it emphasizes that one hasn't got time (since he/she is has so much work to do).


 I understand that Zaneprázdněný is the word I am looking for and it would fit into my sentence.
Thanks!


----------



## winpoj

I'd advise against using the word "zaneprázdněný" in your sentence.

Kurt's "...mám sposutu práce" is really much better, i.e. much more idiomatic. Another option would be "...nemám čas".


----------



## karim37

winpoj said:


> I'd advise against using the word "zaneprázdněný" in your sentence.
> 
> Kurt's "...mám sposutu práce" is really much better, i.e. much more idiomatic. Another option would be "...nemám čas".



When would zaneprázdněný be the best word to use?
If you were writing a dictionary what word would be for for the adjective busy?


----------



## ilocas2

karim37 said:


> When would zaneprázdněný be the best word to use?
> If you were writing a dictionary what word would be for for the adjective busy?



My opinion:

The word zaneprázdněný is bookish. It's not used in spoken language at all. The word zaměstnaný in the sense of busy is used little bit more, but most often you say you haven't time or you have much work or lot of work.


----------



## bibax

For busy channels, lines etc. we use: obsazený (kanál, linka, ...).


----------



## Orreaga

I also thought it was strange when my Czech teacher used "mám hodně práce" ("I have a lot of work") for "I'm busy" but it's just an example of an idiomatic expression. Don't try to translate things literally. You can't just do word-for-word substitutions in a foreign language and expect to make sense.


----------

